# Missouri ADBA show - SHOW ME STATE CLUB SHOW 3 CONFORMATIONS SHOWS!!!/ WEIGHT PULL



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Sho-Me State APBTC (MO)
Saturday, May 09, 2009
Location: Missouri State Fairgrounds

The Sho-Me State APBTC celebrates their SILVER ANNIVERSARY YEAR by hosting 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Missouri State Fairgrounds Missouri State Fair in Sedalia, MO. Champion and Ace classes will be held if pre-entries allow. For further show information contact Mike/Patty 816-878-1491 - [email protected] , Mike/Nicole 816-365-4777 or Russ/Kim 816-228-1512 - [email protected]

Non-food Vendors - please contact club for setup fees and information


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Cool. Can't wait. Who else is going to make it?


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going to try to be there. I will have a puppy to deliver since the stud is from Missouri. But I'm going to be in Kellyville, Ok the weekend before that. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

BUMP to the top


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

bump it to the top, see ya guys in a couple of weeks!


----------

